# SystemViper's Sons Subeam Acrylic Rig (Team Build)



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

I picked up a all Acrylic sunbeam case for my sons rig a few months ago, I have been teaching and working with him on most of my projects and he likes working on and building rigs, 

So we finally got around to building his rig this weekend, we have been preping for the last month and finally had all the parts.

I wanted to use acrylic case so he could show and teach his friends. So this is what we built.

*Sunbeam Acrylic Case*

*i7 920*

*Foxconn Bloodrage*

*Crutial D9Jnl's 3x2G = 6gig*

*Roswill 850w PS*

*True Black CPU cooler*

*cd/dvd*

*fancontroller*

*sata drive 250G *
Rotational Speed 7,200 RPM (nominal) 
Buffer Size 16 MB 

*XFX GTX295* (for now)


Well here are some pics of his new rig.



























.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 8, 2009)

more picks


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 8, 2009)

wow! i wish my dad was as cool as you. you don't happen to be adopting right now are you. i'm paper trained and i could live in the basement. i dont really eat alot either.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm glad I don't have a son.  He'd hate me right now and throw his Wii in my face.  Sweet build.


----------

